# Me playing piano, part one



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

Well, I don't have a whole lot of memory on my camera, so I took this video of myself playing piano in two parts, expect the next part in a little 

This isn't the original version; it's been simplified and transposed to C Minor.

Tell me what you think, and by no means is it perfect  I'm still working on it and perfecting, and hopefully the next part will be here within the week 

Anyway, plenty of C&C welcome


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Pretty good so far! Every time I hear this piece it reminds me of that bar scene from _Who Framed Roger Rabbit_.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Very good! It explains why you won the recent competition.

Here are a few tips:
don't let your fingers do all the work, loose your wrist at passages like the starting at 1:45.
Study the whole thing without pedal, using only your fingers and the wrist to improve your _legato_. At the beginning the left hand octave jumps in the Lassan section may sound discontinuous, but with practice you will beat it.
Your left hand should not be jumping/describing arcs: hit the low key and move the hand smoothly to the notes on the middle register (fast, but smoothly; if not... you seem nervous) as if your fingers didn't want to lose contact with the keys.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

*Very well done, most impressive*


----------



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

YsayeOp.27#6 said:


> Very good! It explains why you won the recent competition.
> 
> Here are a few tips:
> don't let your fingers do all the work, loose your wrist at passages like the starting at 1:45.
> ...


I was nervous  What do you mean by middle register?

Sorry


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

trojan rabbit said:


> I was nervous


That's normal, in youtube.com you can see how nervous Yundi Li was at the Chopin Competition. At the end of the Second Scherzo, in the quieter parts, you can see how his fingers tremble.



> What do you mean by middle register?


I meant when the left hand jumps from hitting, for example, a lower F# to an ACF# chord (in the original version, yours is C minor, isn't it?). That would be at about 1.17 in your video)


----------



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes mine is in C minor 


and thanks for clarifying for me on that. And hopefully the more of these I do, the less nervous I get...


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

trojan rabbit said:


> Yes mine is in C minor
> 
> and thanks for clarifying for me on that. And hopefully the more of these I do, the less nervous I get...


Watch the Yundi Li videos.


----------

